# Ski Season is Around the Corner!



## Brancity (Oct 15, 2018)

I am located in Denver and I started doing snowboarding last year at keystone. It just has so much fun! Doing epic pass again this year and excited for the season. 

Anyone here like skiing or snowboarding?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 15, 2018)

&lt;Raises Hand&gt;

I'm a mid-westerner but love to ski out west as I'm now spoiled buy the epic winter activities in that region. Aspen (Snowmass &amp; Highlands) is probably my favorite next to Vail. There are a few other veteran members on this board who are also from the CO area (@Road Guy @FLBuff PE).


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 15, 2018)

Is this why you guys like "snow"?  (NSFW?)


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2018)

Ready for the season! maybe well get an early start this year..

Were Copper Loyalists,  but I did buy a 4 pack to Loveland this year, always wanted to give that place a try-

Sucks they did away with the Rocky Mtn Super Pass this year.  I would say I will miss Mary Jane, but most of the times I would go Panoramic lift would be down and then the resort really sucks...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 15, 2018)

I am stoked to be getting some new skis this year!  Woot!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## leggo PE (Oct 15, 2018)

I like to ski! My fiance likes to snowboard. I've never bought a pass, but typically make it to the mountains in Tahoe two or maybe three times a season.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2018)

What’s a season Pass run at Tahoe?

Wife and I looked into going to Vail for our anniversary this January - HFS like $350/ night for a shitty room!

Kids and I did a lot of skiing that involved places with no lifts - was pretty fun...and no lift lines!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 15, 2018)

They're not even that expensive unless I was going to get something like the new Ikon pass. If I were more serious about skiing, I'd probably get the Mountain Collective.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2018)

we thought the IKON was way overpriced, it may not be bad if its just two people and you want to add on some days at Jackson Hole or something, but we used to buy Adult Rocky Mountain Season Pass for $450 (buy it at the end of the season) and then for the teenagers it was around $350 - but that was unlimited skiing at Copper/ Winter Park/ Eldora and then 7 days at Steamboat and 3 day at Crested Butte with no blackout dates -which I thought was a pretty decent deal, but to get the same thing from IKON was around $650 for adults and I think $499 for kids? - I may be off but it was almost an extra grand a season for a family of 5.

Wife and I each bought  a4 pack with a bonus day to Loveland this year, smaller resort, but got 5 days for around $150 - and they are transferable to other people.  I have always wanted to ski over I-70 at the Tunnel and then back under I-70 but maybe its not going to be as fun as it looks!

I still get emails from "Winter place" West Virginia where we ski'd at before we moved here, and their season pass is like $650 bucks (for a place with 7 runs)!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 15, 2018)

In my experience, ski passes were much more expensive on the East Coast. Or, at least, in Vermont, where I used to live. They seemed to be more in the $800-$1000 range for just a single mountain, if it was a bigger one (I think the pass combinations have changed a lot since I last looked though), whereas here it seems that single/double mountain passes cap around $600 for adults.

I might do a four day pass thing too, but it's more like $400.


----------



## cement (Oct 16, 2018)

We bought Ikon, but it's just the two of us now.  The wife has a conference at Snowmass so we'll get a free room there, and our son and daughter in law will ski with us at Mammoth in February.  A friend with the Cincinnati Ski Club has a great deal for room at Jackson, we'll see about airfare...


----------



## cement (Oct 16, 2018)

^plus tons of skiing at Copper.

@Road Guy there's great skiing at Loveland  -  but the wind can get pretty crazy,.  We've been packed in like sardines in the warming hut at the top of the lift.

For upskiing - hiking up Arapahoe Basin by moonlight is an incredible experience.  bring headlamps for the trip down.  And don't park at the early riser lot as they lock it after 6 pm and you might be stuck there...(speaking from experience)


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2018)

Loveland will also test your ice skills.


----------



## Bot-Man (Oct 16, 2018)

We went to Breckinridge in Colorado last year for the first time. I liked it but I think Keystone is still my favorite.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2018)

cement said:


> ^plus tons of skiing at Copper.
> [mention=1]Road Guy[/mention] there's great skiing at Loveland  -  but the wind can get pretty crazy,.  We've been packed in like sardines in the warming hut at the top of the lift.
> For upskiing - hiking up Arapahoe Basin by moonlight is an incredible experience.  bring headlamps for the trip down.  And don't park at the early riser lot as they lock it after 6 pm and you might be stuck there...(speaking from experience)


Let’s plan to do that moonlight uphill this year!

I also keep a set of bolt cutters in the back of the Jeep “for stuff” like that //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png

I have only skid at Breck twice but I am
Not a fan - but it may be the type of people that always seem to be at Breck - plus that ridiculous gondola ride from the parking lot......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 16, 2018)

I get a Classic Pass for the Aspen/Snowmass/Highlands ski areas, 7 days, with 30% off additional days. If early season is good this year, I might start to develop snow flu and take some days to get my ski legs and some early turns. Offspring #1 is in 5th grade this year, and I guess Colorado 5th graders get a free ski pass to a bunch of mountains, so we might be heading to some other areas this year. The piss poor snow year last year really has me itching to get out on the slopes. @cement let me know when you'll be in the area. We can take some turns together.


----------



## Bot-Man (Oct 16, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> - plus that ridiculous gondola ride from the parking lot......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean this one? Lol


----------



## goodal (Oct 16, 2018)

no lifts = no thank you

We went to Breckenridge last year and really liked it.  We have always skied somewhere in Colorado, but are thinking of going to Big Sky this spring.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 16, 2018)

Big Sky is a great mountain. I haven't skied there for a long time (decades), but work has taken me there in the summers. I'd love to go back and ski there, maybe once Offspring #2 is a better skier.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2018)

I had a friend who did a mid life crisis year in Montana last year, he said Big Sky was really nice, and even major holiday weekends never crowded - and the back bowls are huge!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2018)

also me and the 15 year old watched Hot Tub Time Machine last night, probably not the best Father / Son movie but defin is a good prep for the season to start!

I have a goal to snow shoe up Quandary Peak this year and snowboard down - some of the younger guys at work are going to let me go with them - (taking the Avalanche Class and buying a beacon) the wife has forbidden me to do this, so will do it when she is at work one weekend-- I will leave the EB.com password with someone before I go


----------



## cement (Oct 16, 2018)

Wow!  :thumbs:


----------



## cement (Oct 16, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Let’s plan to do that moonlight uphill this year!
> 
> I also keep a set of bolt cutters in the back of the Jeep “for stuff” like that //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png
> 
> ...


let's do it!

I'm kind of prejudiced against brik and keystone, huge crowds of tourists.  I understand why they go there, nice villages for dinner after, but you go to copper and ski all day with no lift lines at the super bee.  

And $10 bucks to park and ride that silly gondola!


----------



## cement (Oct 16, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> I get a Classic Pass for the Aspen/Snowmass/Highlands ski areas, 7 days, with 30% off additional days. If early season is good this year, I might start to develop snow flu and take some days to get my ski legs and some early turns. Offspring #1 is in 5th grade this year, and I guess Colorado 5th graders get a free ski pass to a bunch of mountains, so we might be heading to some other areas this year. The piss poor snow year last year really has me itching to get out on the slopes. @cement let me know when you'll be in the area. We can take some turns together.


It'll probably be January 3,4,5 for me, still sorting out the details.  Let's talk when it gets closer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 17, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> also me and the 15 year old watched Hot Tub Time Machine last night, probably not the best Father / Son movie but defin is a good prep for the season to start!
> 
> I have a goal to snow shoe up Quandary Peak this year and snowboard down - some of the younger guys at work are going to let me go with them - (taking the Avalanche Class and buying a beacon) the wife has forbidden me to do this, so will do it when she is at work one weekend-- I will leave the EB.com password with someone before I go


Well, if she's at work, there will be a chance she can yell at you at the hospital when you go in with two broken legs.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2018)

I am told it’s the easiest one to do?

Worst case I tomahawk all the way down to tree line


----------



## Brancity (Oct 23, 2018)

Last year was my first season to do snowboard. I loved it! Keystone is great but seems like too many people all the time. Breck is better in my opinion because you can find some entry-level runs (green/blue) with not that many people.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2018)

They will be mine:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2018)

too skinny


----------



## goodal (Oct 29, 2018)

I tried a snowboard last year for the first time and LOATHED it.  So much work and you spend half the time sitting on the wet snow.  Just did it because my youngest wanted to learn.  Hope I don't have to do that again.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

it really takes 3-4 days to get the hang of it.. and that eats a lot of time into your vacay.  I think when I switched from ski's to snowboard it took me about half the season to get really comfortable with it - I keep saying I am going to switch back to skiing but haven't yet.. its hard to beat snowboard boots over ski boots..

and then last season I bought step in bindings and that mostly eliminates the sitting on the ground to strap in - major plus


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 29, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> its hard to beat snowboard boots over ski boots..


The one advantage to snowboarding over skiiing right there. But then, I like having poles.


----------



## Supe (Oct 29, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> But then, I like having poles.


Heh


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> it really takes 3-4 days to get the hang of it.. and that eats a lot of time into your vacay.  I think when I switched from ski's to snowboard it took me about half the season to get really comfortable with it - I keep saying I am going to switch back to skiing but haven't yet.. its hard to beat snowboard boots over ski boots..
> 
> and then last season I bought step in bindings and that mostly eliminates the sitting on the ground to strap in - major plus


Do those make it so you don't have to unstrap when you want to get on the lift?  That alone keeps me from even wanting to try snowboarding. That and the fact most of the snowboarding idiots push all the snow down the hill.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> The one advantage to snowboarding over skiiing right there. But then, I like having poles.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

You still have to unstrap one leg to get on and off the lift but I don't have to sit down to strap back in, but it was pretty nice..

I meant to buy a set of fat ski's when the ski shops had their sales in August but I was lighting money on fire with sending a kid to college and stuff


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2018)

Well, that's a non starter for me as are ridiculously heavy fat skis.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

you can get some wide ones that are not heavy at all -

be nice to have the width for going through the trees easier and when its a powder day- the groomer ski's I have are just not very useful up top when its coming down!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> you can get some wide ones that are not heavy at all -
> 
> be nice to have the width for going through the trees easier and when its a powder day- the groomer ski's I have are just not very useful up top when its coming down!


Clearly you need better groomer skis, like the ones I posted.... which by the way will be lighter than fat skis every day of the week and twice on the sabbath.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

If there are groomer ski's that works in calf to knee deep snow let me know, but my experience is there is a reason they make separate types of ski's- regardless of how much money you spend on them


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2018)

technically, these are an all mountain ski... and yes, they rock the pow.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

I will look forward to your YouTube videos!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't make them.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 30, 2018)

i love my Cham 107s. they are great for the pow, crud or groomers.


----------



## cement (Nov 2, 2018)

akwooly said:


> i love my Cham 107s. they are great for the pow, crud or groomers.


crud ownership right there.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2018)

How does Loveland look? Is it worth burning one of my 5 pack days for Sunday? Video ski patrol Posted this am looked nice!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2018)

I had heard there was 3-4 feet of new snow at some of the Mountain Passes this weekend so I went and did some  hike in skiing (snowboarding)this weekend - only did two runs but it was pretty awesome -

And no Lift Lines!

The pic on the left is the "staring" point on the garmin pic on the right - it would be nice if google maps would also have winter aerial photos 

You can see some sweet turns on the garmin tracker


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 5, 2018)

Here's what I've been running for about three or four seasons now:




Head Xenon X1 10.0, 175 cm.


----------



## cement (Nov 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I had heard there was 3-4 feet of new snow at some of the Mountain Passes this weekend so I went and did some  hike in skiing (snowboarding)this weekend - only did two runs but it was pretty awesome -
> 
> And no Lift Lines!
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2018)

Everyone skinning up in ski’s was my age or older - and all passing me pretty quick like...

I haven’t really looked into this but can I “free heel” on the way up but alpine ski on the way down? -

Honestly I think if I was in better shape and could get 5 runs in I would feel that would be a solid day. After the 2nd trip up I was pretty much done...


----------



## Supe (Nov 6, 2018)

> but can I “free﻿ heel”


 I'm sure you'll be doing lots of healing, but it won't be free, and it won't be on the way up!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> If there are groomer ski's that works in calf to knee deep snow let me know, but my experience is there is a reason they make separate types of ski's- regardless of how much money you spend on them


When I was in high school I skied everything with a pair of 205 k2 extremes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 12, 2018)

Snowmass got 10" last night, Aspen 6". I think we have already have more snow this season (since October 1) than we had all through last December!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2018)

It would be cool is this year is like 2013!

I am watching the tower cam for Coppers new _Gondola_ at American Eagle and it isn't anywhere near done as far as I can tell.. (They also haven't mailed our passes yet)   guess they were caught off guard..

@cement have you all been by there yet? what's the scoop?

But I do already have one day of skiing in (Nov 4th!)

Also I have been window shopping some alpine touring ski's, boots and bindings and holy shit batman! $$$$$$$


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 12, 2018)

Check craigslist for used AT gear. I need some new ski boots this year. I think I have seven seasons in my current pair, and I'm starting to slide around a bit inside them.


----------



## cement (Nov 13, 2018)

@Road Guythey're opening with the Super Bee lift this weekend since American Eagle and Flyer aren't finished yet.  I hope that they are collecting liquidated damages from the contractor. The new lifts are supposed to be ready for Thanksgiving.  

We were talking to a racer at A=Basin last week, she said they had 20 lanes (race courses) open at Copper for training so watch out for those stick chasers!

You can take an old board and make your own split board for hiking up, using your current snowboard boots.

https://www.wildernessx.com/splitboard-hardware-standard.html?gclid=CjwKCAiAiarfBRASEiwAw1tYv6BCrSW9vjGTDxde9YD1c4pOYODJBN7NXZPD0rjPlwMvY49vpv1XCxoCkAcQAvD_BwE#92=376&amp;amp;167=1884

then climbing skins would be another $150


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

super bee would be nice but like you said I have a feeling the racing runs will dominate whats available, I may just go do a jeep trail ride in the snow before they close them all down..

&amp; I have been watching the tower cams and it looks like the new "Gondola" lift still has a ways to go - Not sure why that has drug out so long as its a fairly short lift? I didn't understand why they put the gondola on American Eagle as it doesn't lead to any beginner terrain? Holiday periods there will  be tons of newbs on Main Vain - It would have made more sense (to me) to put it where American Flyer is, since its such a long lift and serves multiple types of terrain...

I also saw Winter Park is getting a gondola - not sure if there's is open yet or not either..we went by there a month ago and the entire village was torn apart putting it in


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

not sure why they are even opening?? - on FB this was their reply to what is going to be open:



> Copper Mountain Hey Mike, as of right now we expect to have Ptarmigan to Rhapsody over to Fairplay down to Skid Road back to the Super Bee lift right now, plus our beginner area Green Acres!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 13, 2018)

How much snow do they have?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

most of the general area has 5 FT or so of real snow - but 2 of their main base lifts are not up yet due to a reconstruction project going long and the one side of the mountain open will have most of its runs closed because the US Ski Team practices there in November... I agree its a little early but when you are jonesing to go....

Keystone, Breck, A-Basin &amp; Loveland, are all open, Winter Park opens tomorrow -

I am just going to plan to do some more hike up skiing &amp; riding this weekend if the kids want to go..


----------



## cement (Nov 13, 2018)

They have the US team and other national teams, plus school and club levels from all over.  I used to think it was pretty cool to ride up with the elite racers on the chairlift, but the novelty has worn off.  Especially when 12 year olds with no concept of personal space go flying across the front of your skis.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2018)

How many days you bitches got?  

 I got 5 as of 12/24... (Cement probably already at 10)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 27, 2018)

1. I only have a 7 day pass, so I save those for after New Years, when my kids have ski lessons and the wife and I get a ski date every Saturday.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2018)

The snow has been unreal so far - even with the failure of the new owners at Copper to get both lifts running on time, its been a great first month.

What's a 7 day pass go for at Snowmass? (assuming that's where you go?)

I got an iron / wax / ski tune kit for Christmas, did one of the kids snowboard yesterday, seems pretty easy to do. Well see if it actually works when he goes to use it again, lol..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 27, 2018)

Super Early rate for 7-day Classic Pass, good at Aspen, Snowmass, Buttermilk and Aspen Highlands is ~$450. Full season Pass, Super Early, Chamber rate is $1,400 ($1,900 without the chamber rate).


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2018)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnmn


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 28, 2018)

Yup. That's why I only ski about 7 days per year. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2019)

Y'all can water/mud ski just about anywhere you want in NC right now for free!


----------



## goodal (Jan 8, 2019)

My 5 and my sisters 5 are going to Steamboat the end of March for about 3 days of skiing.  Anybody know of a discount on rental or lifttickets in that neck of the woods?


----------



## akwooly (Jan 8, 2019)

Last year when we skied Steamboat Alaska Air had a promo that you got to ski for free the day of departure.  Just had to show our boarding pass, the flight left in the evening so we got to ski all day.  the other two days we got some kind of deal(can't remember how good it was) when we purchase a package(room+lift tickets).


----------



## goodal (Jan 8, 2019)

We got a good deal at Breckenridge doing that, but we are staying with family so...


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> How many days you bitches got?
> 
> I got 5 as of 12/24... (Cement probably already at 10)


24.


----------



## P-E (Jan 9, 2019)

I was out at Loon in NH Monday.  The conditions were good and no lines.   So far decent season out east.


----------



## cement (Jan 9, 2019)

When we lived in NJ we would drive right past VT to ski NH and avoid the crowds and NY crazies.  Loon was always nice. 

But Waterville would shut down half the mountain when it got a little windy.


----------



## P-E (Jan 9, 2019)

cement said:


> When we lived in NJ we would drive right past VT to ski NH and avoid the crowds and NY crazies.  Loon was always nice.
> 
> But Waterville would shut down half the mountain when it got a little windy.


The top lifts were delayed an hour or two due to wind.   Didn’t seem that bad though.  I’ve been to Sugarloaf on a windy weekend and they shut down the mountain.  That ended up as a weekend at the bar.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2019)

damn 24! maybe I need a different job!

I am at 7 days as of last weekend - which is good for me, wife and daughter went Monday, almost 8 inches of fresh stuff -  I am trapped at work!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm now at 2! Went last weekend, had a lot of fun. The local's ski school (for the kiddos) starts this weekend, so I'll be out every Saturday. @cement, hit me up when y'all are coming up!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2019)

@cement Do you have Loveland pass also this year? I've got some days to burn there but could use a guide!


----------



## P-E (Jan 9, 2019)

I’m only at 1.  First time out since spraining the knee last year.  Felt okay finally.


----------



## cement (Jan 10, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> @cement Do you have Loveland pass also this year? I've got some days to burn there but could use a guide!


We haven't skied there in a few years as we have become more risk adverse ( ld-025: ).  We used to ski that for Mother's Day every year!  Once our oldest could drive we would take turns doing a self shuttle so we didn't have to hitchhike back to the summit, 3 ski and 1 drives.  

We would park at the summit and hike the trail that runs northeast until we found good snow.  There's several routes, we liked this because it was more open and a lower angle.  I don't know of any avalanche risk / history in this location, as the Pass and back country skiing has become more popular folks are taking some lines that are just plain crazy.

Here's a photochop I made and here's a website: http://www.backcountryrecon.com/colorado/front-range/loveland-pass/

I'd be happy to take you up there, not sure that I want to ski it anymore.  I've got some PTSD (S being Ski) after my kids took me in some really steep trees at A-Basin over break.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2019)

that is a good guide but I meant actual Loveland Ski Area (the official ski resort)    but I wouldn't mind giving that a run either, may have to do that one weekend when the wife is working..

I have been trying to find an Avalanche course but man they fill up quick. The ones open are all on weekends I have conflicts...


----------



## cement (Jan 10, 2019)

I don't really know the ski area.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2019)

so I need to add the A Basin 4 pack next year?  I saw you can still buy their 3 packs for $189 - How is there new terrain? a guy here at work said it was pretty steep and that he 'left it to his kids" after doing one run..


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2019)

Loveland has some great stuff, and reasonable cheeseburgers too, just check the weather forecast for wind before you go.

For A-Basin, We were looking for a 4 pack deal for when our kids were home for the holidays and ended up getting the 3 pack for $189.  But the wife worked some magic when we picked it up and got a 4th day added.  We can get you a walk up window discount with our passes if you want to try it out this year.  There's also an added carpool bonus discount for 3 or more, and rockstar parking for 4 in a car.

The new terrain opened this year "the Beavers" (insert joke here) is marked single black for the tree runs and a blue for the two sometimes groomed open runs is way under rated for difficulty in my opinion.  Being new terrain, it has attracted alot of traffic this year and has been over-loved.  We hadn't gotten new snow for two weeks when I was there and we were in terrain steep enough that I was doing jump turns between trees on hardpack snow.  Pretty owie on my bad knee.  So the wife and I begged off on the next run and stayed on the groomer, our kids went off deeper into the woods and found untracked.  Oh well.  We also found some less steep, but more heavily traveled trees.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2019)

cement said:


> "the Beavers" (insert joke here)


As I recall, most beavers like a good piece of stiff wood inserted into them...

...for building dams and lodges, of course.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2019)

we had an odd thing happen yesterday, we were skiing resolution bowl at copper (smaller bowl  that leads down to a dead end / single lift to take you back up top) but anyways they closed the run right  after we went down at 2:30 ( I asked the ski patrol guy if it was still okay to ride and he said yes) and we were at the lift going back up around 2:50 - we get there and the lift is spinning but no one is working there - I guess the liftee had just went up to the top (sign at the lift said it closes at 3:00) we went  ahead and rode back up and once we crested the hill we saw the liftee several chairs ahead of us - he didn't even notice we were behind him until we got off the lift and the "upper liftee" was yelling at him for leaving his shift a few minutes early - No clue what I would have done if the lift wasn't spinning because there was no way back up (other than a long walk) and it was cold as F so all of our cell phones were dead!

I wonder if they run ski mobiles on the back part of the mountain before they send all the staff home?


----------



## P-E (Jan 14, 2019)

That would be bad if they stopped the left on you half way up.


----------



## cement (Jan 14, 2019)

wholly crap that was scary!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2019)

&amp; its much harder to get on the lift chair when no one slows it down for you!

any of you snowboarders use step in bindings? I got some last year and love them. The wife bought a pair and said it felt like her feet were going numb - I adjusted them a couple time on the mountain but she kept complaining of them either being too lose she couldn't turn to about to kill her feet?

I have never had any issues with them but just checking to see if anyone else has had issues?


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 30, 2019)

Heading up to Tahoe next weekend! I'm excited for it.


----------



## goodal (Feb 7, 2019)

I took a group of 41 to Paoli in Indiana last weekend. They started the week off with a high of 6F.  The day we were there it was 59F.  It was miserable.  I shed all the layers i could modestly and was still soaked in sweat.  There were a few wearing shorts and a smile.  I envied them.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

There is skiing in Indiana? What’s the elevation drop?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 8, 2019)

4 feet.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 11, 2019)

FLBuff PE said:


> 4 feet.


The amount of snow that was seen between Friday night and Sunday morning where I was this past weekend!

Soooo much powder! It was fun, and it also sure was a workout to get through.

Overall, it was a grand time! Only minor fault was me tweaking my knee while attempting to tackle my fiance into some snow. Luckily that was after all of the skiing was done for the trip!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2019)

We’re supposed to get a massive storm this week - but I try and avoid holiday weekends


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeahhh there's no way I'm going skiing on holiday weekends these days. Not worth it!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm thinking this weekend take a break from the traffic and make the winter hike to sky pond!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 12, 2019)

Is that in RMNP? That sure is purty.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah - we have done it in the summer but not winter - probably not a good idea during a storm. - but it’s on my list


----------



## P-E (Feb 21, 2019)

Had one of the best days skiing today in quite some time.   Snowed last night in the white mountains.  Conditions at Bretton Woods were great.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 21, 2019)

It’s been a good year...


----------



## goodal (Mar 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> There is skiing in Indiana? What’s the elevation drop?


600'.  Its the best we can do in middle america without driving 10 hrs.  Counting the days until Steamboat (end of March).  We are bringing my sister and her fam along.  Just ordered everyone new goggles last night.  WHoohooo.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 5, 2019)

I got a new pair of ski boots that came in last week. I've been in my current pair of Solomons for ~8 years, and they are all packed out. Got a pair of Head Nexo Lytes, which weigh about half of what the Solomons weigh. I'm psyched to see how they do this weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2019)

goodal - You should have some great late season snow, they keep getting dumped on every week!

Buff - I cant find it but I could swear I keep seeing a "spring" day pass at Snowmass for $60 on a facebook advertisement - am i hallucinating? I am sure it was a Mon- Fri only type of deal?

And I think we are going to just get  a Loveland pass next year and a 4 pack to either copper or winterpark - I am done with that BS at the Tunnel.  A few thousand people sitting around for 3 hours because 20 people want to drive a FWD min van and other 2wd cars into the mountains when they are calling for 15 IN of snow..

When they did away with the Copper / Winter Park Combo pass we chose Copper - I do think its a better ski resort than WP but maybe I need to revisit that..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 5, 2019)

I don't know about that $60 pass, but it might be part of the Ikon Pass. I liked WP when I've skied there (once), more than Copper. I agree about you having to deal with the tunnels. I did it in college, and am spoiled now. If you can avoid the I-70 sh!t show, do it!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2019)

The things I dislike about WP is that 50% of the time i used to go the Panoramic Lift is closed (the one that take you to the top of Mary Jane and the back bowls) - And when you take 4-5 people it can be a pain to keep everyone together, Seems I lose an hour just trying to find people at the end of the day. But guess that's a MP (my problem)

Out of 20+ days I have really only had 2 bad days getting home. Each of those was because of massive snow dumps one of them I drove to back to Denver via Leadville, South to Buena Vista (4 hours) and last Sunday when I didn't get home until 2 am or so. Other times we leave super early, get there before they open and leave at 1:00.

My gut told me sunday to take the back way home through Breck - Fairplay, the wife wanted to 'trust" google that said it would only be 2.5 hour drive... always go with your gut 

enjoy the new boots!  - i think I may ski one more day and call it quits..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2019)

I remember when we had season passes in college we always made a point to be off of the mountain by 2:30. 3pm at the latest.  If the snow was really good we would stay until the lifts were closed and then would spend the evening in Frisco/Silverthorne for dinner.  Granted that was 15+ years ago and the traffic has only gotten worse.

My favorite hills were always Copper and Breck.  Keystone was always an icefield and wasn't a fan of the layout/terrain at Winter Park (a lot of flat areas that really suck for snowboarders). Only reason we would go to WP was to avoid the tunnels on really bad days.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2019)

Echo that on WP- the north side is miserable on a snowboard and it’s very easy to take a wrong turn - if I can get the wife to consistently ski at Mary Jane and we can all stay on that side of the park then it may be worth it.

One thing I will say- I have never rode in snow up to my waist before - the back bowl was insane - not sure if that was worth the car ride though but it was pretty awesome day of skiing.

Just one of those days where you don’t want to stop or else you are swimming/ which could be dangerous.

I always say I’m gonna take a year off and get a fat bike or something but then by the time summer ends I am ready to ski again...


----------



## cement (Mar 6, 2019)

interesting read: https://coloradosun.com/2019/03/06/colorado-avalanche-i70-mountains-roads/?fbclid=IwAR0npBf1cVHLQTwSGvX1mOLmw5JOPY_FUM2jFUs9zGeKXlSAgcsTBnSKCZc


----------



## Dleg (Mar 6, 2019)

Cool article and videos.  That must have been a fun engineering project (the Gazex installations).


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't see how people are still heading into the backcountry with all this snow, seems we are getting 1-2 deaths a week lately   

One thing I believe the corridor needs is a VMS at the Silverthorne exit &amp; near the Breck exit that tells you how long it is to the tunnel and how long to Denver (like they have WB into the mountains) it would allow people to make a decision whether to head towards 285 or not.  Because Google sucks it told us from Silverthorne it was a 2.5 hour drive so we chose the tunnel and then it all went to shit...

* none of the VMS East Bound were working on the West side of the tunnel - -I don't recall any of them ever giving out travel times, just the typical BS about the ramp metering

&amp; do you know if they are actually fining people that are not in compliance with the traction law?  Maybe that's to harsh for the current Co leadership..


----------



## cement (Mar 6, 2019)

There's signs posted on the east side that if you proceed without proper equipment and block the road the fine is over $1000.  It should be shown more prominently and enforced by the police.  You should write the governor and local elected officials. Seriously. 

Rental car agencies should be required to give warnings about what the traction law means and that a front wheel drive with "all season radials" is not equipped for mountain driving.  Like @Road Guy saw, a few bad actors can have a huge impact.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2019)

cement said:


> There's signs posted on the east side that if you proceed without proper equipment and block the road the fine is over $1000.  It should be shown more prominently and enforced by the police.  You should write the governor and local elected officials. Seriously.
> 
> Rental car agencies should be required to give warnings about what the traction law means and that a front wheel drive with "all season radials" is not equipped for mountain driving.  Like @Road Guy saw, a few bad actors can have a huge impact.


So for an out-of-towner who is planning to drive I-70 from Denver to Utah in early May in a rental car, what do I need to know?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2019)

Hopefully it will have let up by then - so I would just check the weather and snow pack to see what’s left- we typically ski through April and I always take a 4WD vehicle with me(but that’s also my daily driver)

This past weekend was he most I have seen chains on regular cars in the 6 years I have lived here.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2019)

Also copper mountain and Arapahoe basin ski resorts are actually closed today due to snow...


----------



## cement (Mar 8, 2019)

I told my wife that it might be a good weekend to stay home since they are predicting more avalanches to hit the highway and she looked at me like I murdered a puppy.

And away we go!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2019)

Eldest went today- sounds like t was pretty epic- said it was a total ghost town.

I am gonna tune up my mountain bike


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2019)

I drove down to Denver Wednesday night, and cars (including me in my 4WD Tacoma) were fishtailing on the way up to Eisenhower from Silverthorne. That sucked! The drive home Friday afternoon was ok until West Vail, when the snow started. Skiing on Saturday was F'AWESOME!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2019)

although they were doing some avalanche mitigation i think this past weekend would have been a good one to go! I noticed no traffic in the am or pm.

Debating going this weekend - We could use a few more days but I have a feeling we still have a good month of skiing left before it gets slushy and icey?

Copper raised its Season PAss to $550, IKON is $649,WP pass is $450, Loveland is $450... Guess I will do the IKON next year, it appears they allow you to pay with installments?

Also I told the two kids who are above 18 they should pay their season pass next year?  Doesn't seem harsh to me considering minimum wage is like $12 bucks an hour here..


----------



## goodal (Apr 2, 2019)

Steamboat was pretty awesome last week.  First couple of days were very warm.  If I hadn't had to be the pack mule, I would have skiied in a tshirt.  We skipped Friday and got to experience 6" of powder on Saturday.  Saturday was just about the best day of skiing I have ever had.  Perfect snow, temperature and bright sun.  We were on the mountain until they shut it down.  We spent alot of time in the trees on the back.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2019)

Absolutely loved skiing at Steamboat. It was our Xmas go-to before we had kids.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2019)

yeah steamboat is great but I personally wont go back until i can go some random non holiday week- the last two times I went it was so crowded we bailed. But only having 1 kid in HS after next month it should make that ability much easier!

The daughter and I went to Loveland Saturday and the snow was pretty awesome.  I may strongly consider getting a pass there because the area is just so open - its like one large bowl. But the lifts are s l o w...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 3, 2019)

We took out a flyer and skied at Powderhorn on Saturday (between Glenwood Springs and Grand Junction on the Grand Mesa). Smaller resort (only two "real lifts), old school ski resort feel. We had a lot of fun...found some excellent tree skiing.


----------

